# Rockler HVLP system



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone own, or has anyone used the HVLP spray system from Rockler? The price seems too good to be true, and it's only a single stage unit. I would like to be able to spray oil based poly, lacquer, and maybe shellac. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

I haven't used it, but I read a review that thought the hose was too short - making the spray unit too close to the compressor and causing possible problems with air borne solvents/finishes clogging things up.


----------



## edp (Jul 23, 2007)

That was actually my first spray rig. I was happy with it's performance and thought it was a great value. For anyone without an air compressor it is surely the way to go. My only complaint was the fact that the gun body and the paint pot are both plastic. I glued them together several times by cleaning with lacquer thinner. The last time there was nothing short of an atomic bomb that was going to free them up so that's when I went to the standard hvlp equipment. With regard to the hose length, I found it adequate for all the work I was spraying. A tip I would add is to drape a cotton rag over the unit to catch any overspray that is drawn toward the intake filter. Sort of a cheap prefilter.

Ed


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Ed. That's a good point about the lacquer and the "pre-filter." What types a finishes were you able to spray with the rockler unit?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I had one as well. I liked it fine after I got used to using it.I accidently dropped most of the guts to it in the toilet while washing it(No, in the sink). I got mine at Woodcraft but can't seem to find parts. I didn't care for the plastic either but I painted one out building with it and did a lot of laquer with it. Waht do ya expect for $100.


----------



## edp (Jul 23, 2007)

The heaviest material I was spraying was oil based polyurethane, straight from the can. Needed to make sure the material was above 60 or the finish was a bit textured. At 60 (degrees) or above, it sprayed fine.

Ed


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I have owned mine for a couple of years. It works pretty good for the price. I caught mine on sale for $69.99. I have sprayed a couple kitchen jobs and entertainment centers with clear top coat and got a very good finish. Paint needs to be highly thinned, but the results have also been good. The biggest drawback is the lack of parts. Rockler has never offered replacement parts. A selection of different tip sizes would be helpful, as well as new draw tubes. They just recently started carrying replacement cups which I promptly ordered a couple. If I was doing a lot of spraying, I would probably buy a higher end system for the bigger turbine and metal parts, but for occasional use, it is well worth the money.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks closetguy and Thos.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

I used it successfully to spray shellac. The trick is to use the small nozzle (.7mm I think). I had no problem with the length of the hose. What I really like is the fact that the unit incorporates a base for the spray gun so I have a place to put it without the danger of it falling over.

The reviews on the web I saw were very positive. The people at Woodcraft told me that most people that bought the unit had a good experience with it. As far as I can tell and heard, the same unit is sold by Rockler, Woodcraft and Harbor Freight (all in US).

All in all, for 100$ I do not think you can go wrong. You probably need a large compressor if you want to get a conversion HVLP gun.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a very good artical in Fine Woodwoing Dec 2007 #194 about spray guns I found very usefull check it out.


----------



## Branden (Jan 28, 2007)

I bought one last month and have used it twice now. It certianly saved a lot of time and effort even after clean up was involved. Now, I don't have proper ventilation so my shop horizontal surfaces have a slight residue on them (yes, even on my table saw), so I'll need to get working on some tool covers. I recommend it!


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't know if you've made your decision yet, but I have an Earlex HV5000 and I love it. The other day I laid down General's Milk Paint (this stuff looks like pudding) unthinned with the Earlex. We used to have three SATA conversion guns, each of which cost about twice as much as the Earlex, but I think the Earlex performs just as well. It's quite a bit more than the Rockler, but it's a great setup. Just wanted to offer another option.


----------



## NoelNNY (Oct 17, 2007)

lc-

This HVLP system (Rockler) appears to be the exact same one offered by Harbor Freight, usually between $69-$79.

Now before everyone scoffs at Harbor Freight - I must explain.

1) I sincerely doubt the HF, and possibly the Rockler system - would dtand up to the scrutiny of commercial spraying application.

2) I bought my to see how HVLP works several years ago after stripping down and old china cabinet to refinish it. IT WORKED GREAT - very smooth finish, easy to control. But it has to the fact it was made in some foreign land, because no jar - glass or otherwise, would fit the threads on the gun!!

3) Homeower use - 1-2x a month maybe at the most - IMHO you can't go wrong.

However, for $20-40 more, you can get the Wagner system at HD or Lowes - depending on you needs, which would give you a better system, with some warranty after the first few months.

Good luck


----------



## NoelNNY (Oct 17, 2007)

lc-

This HVLP system (Rockler) appears to be the exact same one offered by Harbor Freight, usually between $69-$79. Sometimes on sale for $49.99, too.

Now before everyone scoffs at Harbor Freight - I must explain.

1) I sincerely doubt the HF, and possibly the Rockler system - would stand up to the scrutiny of commercial spraying application. But it works great for those of us "weekend woodshop warriors" now and then use.

2) I bought mine to see how HVLP works several years ago after stripping down and old china cabinet to refinish it. IT WORKED GREAT - very smooth finish, easy to control. I ran a cross a guy at the big ticket lumber store, and he had the same HF HVLP unit for 6 years, using it to spray finishes on pottery/ceramic at his store.

But it has to be the fact it was made in some foreign land, because no jar - glass or otherwise, would fit the threads on the gun!! So, clean up was a bit more complex, than having a spare cup for cleaner.

3) Homeower use - 1-2x a month maybe at the most - IMHO you can't go wrong.

However, for $20-40 more, you can get the Wagner system at HD or Lowes - depending on you needs, which would give you a better system, with some warranty after the first few months.

Good luck


----------



## BigJoeRice (Feb 18, 2008)

At this price point, this has to be aimed at the beginning sprayer or occasional user with little or no experience with spray painting - such as me. As such it's worse than useless. There are no concise instructions or guidance on how to set up the gun to actually use it. It comes with a large and smaller tip but which one do you use and for what medium? My unit leaks air around the hose connection which according to the guy at Rockler, "they all do", but which seems counter intuitive to me because I would have thought the object of the exercise was to get all the air the unit produces to the gun. Cleaning was comparitively painless ,but not so painless that I'm rushing to fill it up with paint and try again. I sprayed oil based paint thinned with penetrol and used the viscosity cup as best I could work out from the instructions. For the price I think I would have been better of spending twenty bucks more on a Wagner unit, or gone for broke and bought an Earlex.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Pete O. Marc on the Woodwhisper, was just talking about the Earlex on his blog. He mentioned that Charles Neil raves about it. He said in the future he is going to review it. You are about the 10th person, I have heard, to say good things about this unit.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I have had mine since november. During this time I have sprayed two kids rocking chairs, six drawer dresser, mirror for said dresser, two end tables, a crib and a few dinning room chairs. I have sprayed oil and water based poly and stain. For the lid sticking, apply some vasoline to the threads. For the cost you can not go wrong. By the end of summer I will be ugrading to a larger system. This due to the large number of items I spray within a year.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I bought mine about two years ago. I have yet to use it. It sits on the shelf very nicely. ;^)


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks all. I'm starting to look at the Earlex pretty seriously.


----------



## davebatt (Dec 18, 2007)

I got an Earlex Spraystation Pro (5000) for Xmas. I had great (eventually) results with it.

Some Details:
I was spraying latex on a big room of wainscotting. I got the system from Sears to save a few bucks over Woodcraft, but realized that it only came with 1 needle, vs. Woodcraft's 2. I eventually had to buy a 2mm needle from Woodcraft to spray the latex primer and paint. After thinning pretty agressively and using Wagner's viscosity additive (forgot the name) it worked great. The latex primer needed a LOT of thinning to get it to work well, the latex paint less so.


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool, from what store did you get the viscosity additive?

By the way, I have since perchased the Earlex.

Thanks dave


----------



## CatiaMan (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello all, I hope it's not to late to add a comment. My experience, so far, is with a Wagner HLVP sprayer and a Spray Tek 3000 psi airless sprayer. The Wagner compressor is so loud I can hardly stand to use it even with ear protection. And only very thin product will spray. I guess that's why the top of the line units have multi stage compressors, for example Apollo (I think is considered the best) has 3 and 4 stage models whereas Wagner has only a one stage Turbine (to compress the air). The turbine heats the air which helps the product to dry fast so you can add lots of thin coats in a hurry, thin means no sags. The Spray Tek does not heat the air (because it's airless) but boy does it cover. I painted my entire house in 4 hours. But the overspray is very high. Which brings me to my main point; even the Wagner has a fair bit of overspray. One thing I have learned is overspray, even a little, is a finish killer. With that in mind I built a home made spray boot and I offer you pictures if you are interested in following this path: http://picasaweb.google.com/RuthAndJulian/SprayBooth?feat=directlink

I have a compressor so I am thinking of moving up to a sprayer that uses compressed air. I intend to spray polyurethane and need a mirror finish. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## CatiaMan (Jul 24, 2009)

After some more consideration, I think a turbine HVLP would be a better solution for me because the heated air will reduce dry time (flash time). Plus I then get portability so I can work around the house or help friends and family without the need of a compressor.


----------



## kneeeerow (Jul 30, 2009)

anyone know what two nozzle sizes the rockler system comes with?

and any feed back on using this unit to paint bicycle frames? thats all that was on my mind when i purchased it. lol


----------



## JohninSD (Sep 29, 2009)

The Rockler website lists a phone number for ordering replacement parts for their system. Look in the reviews for the tool. I bought one of these when they sent me a 20% off coupon a few months ago but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had one and sold it. I bought the new Ealrex 5500. Love it! Love it! Love it!

I would hold off until you want to spend the 300 bucks, way better results!


----------

